# Has anyone ever thought of making a Haunt Forum Calendar?



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I had an idea based on the Haunted Ontario calendar. Why don't we have an 20__ Best of Haunt Forum Calendar? We send in pics of our best stuff and vote who gets in based on different categories. Limit the number of entries, say 2 photos per category. Winner of the finalists (for each month) would get a free calendar, or something like that.

Seems to me that would be kind of interesting.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How about a Men of Haunt Forum calendar?

LOL...


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Snort. This is why I like you Debbie, your sense of humor is warped.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, can I be Mr. Octember?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

No, it would be pictures of our props. Not the people.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The issues are the cost of production and the how many calendars would actually sell (I mean money sent in not 'put me down for one and I'll never pay for it').

Scareshack is a member here and he has been creating a home haunt calendar since 2007.

http://www.hauntcalendar.com/index.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scareshack was the first person I thought of also. He's a calendar making kind of guy


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> How about a Men of Haunt Forum calendar?
> 
> LOL...


Pretty sure I won't have to worry about being featured on there...lol.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

It was Scareshack's great calendars that inspired me to do the 2010 Haunted Ontario one for haunters up here in Canada. I think he did up 2 years of printed versions and then last year switched to desktop wallpapers. I won't speak for him but I would guess it was the amount of work/costs vs. limited returns that influenced his decision.

With my calendar I'm only doing a print run of 100 as I didn't want to be stuck with boxes and boxes of it. So far I've sold about half and more or less covered my up-front costs which is a great relief.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

In an artist guild I used to belong to, we found the calendars weren't real big sellers. Each of the 12 artists that were featured would buy a couple for Xmas presents. Not many people that weren't featured in the calendar would buy one. We would make back our printing cost and that was about it.

What we did have some success with "vanity" books. There is an online publishing company - blurb.com - where you can do the layout/design and they print the books and ship them. This sort of thing would really lend itself to haunt pictures. 

We made a book that featured all the artists in an exhibit at a local museum. In the book, we were able to include the works of over 80 artists , and sold 1 or more copies to almost all 80. After that, some artists published books of just their works. They would hand them out at gallery receptions and send them to high $ customers as thank-yous. 

I bet if someone put together a book that featured pics of 200 different haunts, they'd sell at least 200 copies.

For calendars or books, you would want to have an entry form where each person gave permission for their pictures to be used ( you don't want to print a bunch and have copyright problems when someone changes their mind). 

Has anyone talked to the forum owner about this idea ? You definitely wound not want to use the HauntForum name without their permission or partnering with them.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Evil Andrew said:


> In an artist guild I used to belong to, we found the calendars weren't real big sellers. Each of the 12 artists that were featured would buy a couple for Xmas presents. Not many people that weren't featured in the calendar would buy one. We would make back our printing cost and that was about it.


That's why I designed it so there is one main image for each month and then 2-3 smaller images. I ended up getting 18 people to submit photos and used 2-4 images from each person. I had space though for about 40 images so if I have more people submit next year I would just have 1-2 photos per person. You're right those are the guaranteed sales but surprisingly I'm getting a fair bit of orders from people who don't have photos in the calendar.

Here's some shots of how I laid out the pages. As you can see I also sold some ad space but made sure it didn't detract from the haunt photos.










































A book would be a great idea but that would be a huge amount of work for whoever took it on. It was hard enough keeping all the photo credits straight on the small amount of photos I had. I like the idea of a formal photo release and wish I had thought of it myself sooner. This is the copyright statement I put in to cover myself...

_Layout & Design by Hector Turner
Copyright © 2010 by Hector Turner. All rights reserved.
All photos remain the copyright of the individual photographers
and cannot be used without permission._


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I had the idea to make a coffee table book of yard decor...mostly Halloween and Christmas....because people really put ALOT of hard work into their displays and it really is an artform all its' own.
I even told Hauntiholik about it, but since then, the computer I had went down....$$$$ went down...economy went down.....my moral went down....time went down....

I know I would buy it if someone did a coffee table book like these.

Halloween Yard decor
Christmas Yard decor
Professional Haunts
Home Haunts


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Jack, I like the idea of writing a book. I've been wanting to do something like that for a while. My biggest problem would be obtaining the money to travel to other locations (can't drive while my eyes are still giving me fits.) I guess I could get the money from a literary agent or the government...


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Archivist-I guess one could start here by submissions from forum members....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can gets Arts grants funding thru fed go'vt....BUT you need to know how to write a proposal, which is an art all in itself....if you are a minority, chick or disabled, people will help even more.


----------

